# منقول صدق او لا تصدق محركات دائمة الحركة تمنعها الحكومة الامريكية



## سليمان س ر (25 فبراير 2008)

اخترع الفيزيائي بروس دي بالما مولد للطاقة بقوة 100 كيلو وات ، وهو الآن موجود في مرآب منزله . هذا المولد يستطيع تزويد كل بيته بالطاقة الكهربائية ، ولكن الحكومة الأمريكية قد تصادر هذا المولد في حال قيام دي بالما بتشغيله. 

السيد دي بالما هو أحد خريجي جامعة هافارد ، وقد علَّم الفيزياء في معهد ماساتشوسيتس للتقنيات لمدة 15 عاماً . يدعي السيد دي بالما بأن مولده الكهربائي يمكنه أن يكون مصدراً رخيصاً للطاقة وغير قابل للنضوب ، مستقل و غير ملوث للبيئة ، و يعمل هذا المولد وفقا لقواعد مناقضة للفيزياء التقليدية لكنها ما تزال غير مفهومة تماماً . يقال أن آلته المسماةN تستطيع أن تحرر "الطاقة الحرة" الموجودة بشكل مستتر في الفضاء من حولنا . دي بالما يقدم آلته على أساس أنها ابتكار يستطيع المساعدة في إنهاء اعتماد العالم على مصادر النفط وغيرها من مصادر الطاقة الأحفورية التي ستنفذ قريباً. 


بساطة مخادعة: 

مولد دي بالما هو عبارة عن جيرسكوب مغناطيسي بسيط ، بعبارة أخرى هو اسطوانة ناقلة للكهرباء و ومغنطة تدور بسرعة عالية بواسطة محرك ( والجيرسكوب يستخدم عادة في المحركات: حيث يكون عبارة عن دولاب ثقيل يدور بشكل دائم فإذا تعرضت الآلة لجهد غير طبيعى في عملها فيبقى هذا الدولاب يدور وهذا ما يساعد الآلة على تجاوز الجهود العالية ) . 

ويدعي دي بالما أن آلته المسماة N تستطيع أن تولد من الطاقة خمسة أضعاف ما تستهلكه. وإن في هذا بالطبع تحدٍ للمبدأ الأساسي القائل مصونية الطاقة ، حيث ينص هذا المبدأ بأن الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تخلق من العدم . معظم الفيزيائيين يرفضون ببساطة مجرد النظر إلى اكتشافات دي بالما و لا يلقون بالاً إليها . 

ومع ذلك فقد تم بجلاء التوصل لبرهنة المبدأ الذي يقوم عليه اختراع دي بالما في سنة 1978عندما تم في مدينة سانت باربرا بولاية كاليفورنيا بناء آلة كبيرة مماثلة للآلة N و سميت هذه الآلة بـــ سن برست. تم فحص الآلة المدعوة "سن برست" Sunburst machine بشكل مستقل من قبل الدكتور روبرت كينشيلو ، البروفسور في الهندسة الكهربائية وخريج جامعة ستانفورد . في تقريره لسنة 1986 (المقدم إلى جمعية الاكتشافات العلمية، الموجود في سان فرانسيسكو بتاريخ 21/6/1986) لاحظ كينشيلو بأن مقاومة دوران الجيرسكوب الممغنط هي فقط ما بين 13 – 20% من المقاومة الموجودة في محرك تقليدي يعمل في ظروف مثالية ، ورأى أيضا آن آلة دي بالما المدعوة N تستطيع إنتاج طاقة كهربائبة بما يقارب 500% من الكفائة . 

وفي الخلاصة المتشككة التي أعدها كينشيلو يقول: "قد يكون دي بالما محقاً فعلاً بأن هناك وضع يمكن وفقاً له إنتاج الطاقة من مصدر مجهول وغير قابل للتفسير. وهذا استنتاج يرفضه معظم العلماء والمهندسين ويعتبرونه لا يستحق النقاش ، كما أنه يمثل مخالفة للقوانين الفيزيائية المقبولة . ولو صح فإنه سيكون إنجاز مدهش". 

يقول الفيزيائي هارولد باث هوف وهو استاذ خريج من معهد الدراسات العليا في اوستن بتكساس: "إن المدققين في الآلة N بقوا صامتين حيالها " ، ويضيف " إنه ليس من الواضح إذا كانت الزيادة في الطاقة تأتي من خارج الحقل الكهرومغناطيسي أو هي نتيجة لبعض الخصائص الشاذة المرتبطة بالأجسام الدوارة ووفقاً لمبدأ القصور الذاتي inertia . إن آلة دي بالما تحتاج لصنع نسخة ثانية عنها بقياس أكبر لمعرفة هل هي تعمل فعلاً. وعلى الرغم من شكوكي فإنني أشجع بالتأكيد إجراء اختبار من قبل مختبر مستقبل . ورغم أن ظاهرة كهذه كانت ستبدو مخالفة لقوانين الطاقة التقليدية في السنوات الماضية ، إلا أننا ندرك حاليا بأن إمكانية انتزاع الطاقة مما يسمى الفضاء الفارغ هو حقيقة وواقع" 


ليس فضاء فارغاً تماماً: 

يرى الدكتور باث هوف الذي يدرس في جامعة ستانفورد بأن مصدراً جديداً للطاقة غير ملوث للبيئة قد يكون تم التوصل إليه من خلال تنظيم قوة الارتجاجات العشوائية للجزيئات الذرية المتصادمة ضمن الفراغ. حالياً يعرف العلماء بأن الفضاء "الفارغ" يتهيج وفقا لما يسمى ارتجاج الفراغ، حيث يتفجر قدر كبير من الطاقة فجأة، وهذا ما يجعل الجزيئات تهتز جيئة وذهابا. 

لقد طوَّر باث هوف نظرية خاصة به، وأطلق عليها تسمية طاقة النقطة صفر zero-point energy ، وذلك في محاولة منه لجمع القوة الوافرة و الموجودة في فراغ ( الفضاء) . قد يقوم باث هوف، بالتعاون مع شركة جديدة تدعى جوبيتر للتكنولوجيا ، بمحاولة تصنيع آلات تعمل على مبدأ طاقة النقطة صفر. 

لقد وصَّف دي بالما آلته N ووضع المعالم الأساسية لنظرية تشرح كيف تعمل الآلة وأدرج كل ذلك في مقالة أسماها ،"إمكانية استنباط الطاقة الكهربائية مباشرة من الفضاء" وقد نشرت هذه المقالة في مجلة علمية بريطانية تدعى تأملات في العلوم والتكنولوجيا في أيلول عام 1990 الجزء الثالث عشر/رقم 4. 

مع ذلك فإن المؤسسات العلمية إما تجاهلت ادعاءات دي بالما المثيرة للجدل أو بقيت ساهية عنها. 


براءة اختراع غير مسلم بها: 

لم يستخرج أحدا براءة اختراع بخصوص الآلة N في الولايات المتحدة على رغم من أنه في منطقة سان فرانسيسكو وحدها هناك حوالي 200 براءة اختراع مرتبطة بأدوات مشابهة . مكتب تسجيل براءات الاختراع الأمريكي يرفض بشكل اتوماتيكي منح إي براءة اختراع لآلة تقوم بإنتاج طاقة أكثر مما تستهلك . وفي الواقع فإن طاقم العمل في هذا المكتب غير مؤهل للتدقيق في ادعاءات مماثلة . 

سارع دي بالما للتوضيح بأن آلته N غير مماثلة لالات أبدية الحركة ( والآلة الابدية الحركة هي بدعة أسطورية سعى وراءها العديد من المخترعين المحبطين ). "إن الآلة الابدية الحركة تشغل نفسها فقط . وهي لا تستطيع منح طاقة أكثر بخمس مرات مما يتم تزويدها به . إن تصاميم الآلات الأبدية الحركة تستخدم مصادر طاقة تقليدية ، بينما الآلة N هي طريقة جديدة لاستنباط الطاقة من الفضاء". 

مخترعون آخرون جربوا أن يبنوا ويشغلوا آلات الطاقة الحرة ، ولكن تم تخويفهم و تهديدهم من قبل الحكومة الأمريكية، كما أن واحد من هؤلاء المخترعين على الأقل تم مصادرة آلته من قبل وزارة الدفاع بذريعة أن تقنية الطاقة الحرة تهدد مصالح الأمن القومي . وقد منع هذا المخترع من نشر ما حصل معه . لذا لم يستطع إعلام الصحافة بمصادرة آلته N. وما يثير السخرية أن فكرة الآلة N أتت بشكل مباشر من تجربة شهيرة أجراها العالم مايكل فاراداي في عام 1831. 

الولايات المتحدة غير مهتمة : 

يبدو أن الشركات المحتكرة للطاقة، والتي تدعم تطوير الغاز والنفط، الفحم والطاقة النووية و تدافع عن الطاقة الشمسية وغيرها من أنواع البديلة غير الملوثة للبيئة ، لا تريد أن تظهر الطاقة الحرة للعلن كخيار قابل للتطبيق. 

حالياً فإن بلدانا أخرى ،و خاصة الهند واليابان ،تحاول بنشاط الوصول إلى ما قد يثبت مستقبلاً بأنه اكتشاف تقني منقطع النظير ( أليس هذا مثالاً آخر على مشكلة ظهور الاختراع في الولايات المتحدة ثم قيام اليابان بتصنيع هذه الاختراعات، التي سببها قصور النظر الأمريكي والاهتمام بالمصالح الخاصة فقط ؟ ) . 

في الهند يقوم حالياً المهندس الكبير "بارماهامسا تي واري" باختبار اختراعه ، المسمى مولد الطاقة الفضائي الذي يعتبر بشكل أساسي نسخة عن آلة دي بالما المدعوة N .فإذا أدخل خمسة كيلو وات من الطاقة إلى الآلة فستتخرج ما مقدراه ثلاثين كيلو واط (ورد ذلك في رسالة من السيد تي واري إلى السيد بروس دي بالما بتاريخ 13/8/1990) 

يعمل المهندس الكبير تي واري ضمن الإدارة الهندية لشركة الطاقة النووية ، كما أنه يدير مشروع "كايجا"، وهو أكبر مشروع طاقة نووية هندي في ولاية كانتاكتا.يعبر تي واري صراحة عن امتنانه لفضل السيد دي بالما عليه، حيث شاركه الأخير بنتائج اختباراته لعدة سنوات . ووفقا للسيد تي واري فإن " الطاقة الكهربائية الناتجة عن مولد الطاقة الفضائي قابلة فعلا للاستثمار التجاري ، ويتوجب علينا أن ننبه العموم إلى هذا النوع من الطاقة" ، لقد تجادل السيد تي واري مع لجنة الطاقة النووية الهندية في محاولة منه لتشكيل مجموعة عمل مستقلة كي تطور تقنيات الطاقة الحرّة. 

ويظهر تي واري امتنانه أيضا للسيد جون ويلر، الفيزيائي الأمريكي البارز و مكتشف وجود الثقوب السوداء، الذي شجعه دائماً. ويلر كان يجري أبحاثا حول نظرية رياضية قد تتنبأ بوجود الطاقة الحرة، وقد أثنى على جهود تي واري لتطوير نظرية مشابهة، وتبادل العالمان الرسائل لعدة سنوات. 


الاهتمام الياباني: 

قامت مؤسسة علمية يابانية ، تحت رعاية من الحكومة اليابانية، بإعطاء منحتين لجامعتين و شركة صناعية كي يقوموا بإنتاج أنواع من الآلة N من أجل الأبحاث ولغايات تعليمية . كما أن شركة باناسونيك/ناشونال اليابانية تراقب هذه التقنية عن كثب. الدكتور شيوجي إنوماتا رئيس معهد الطاقة السايكوترونية والعالم الكبير في مختبر التقنيات الكهربائية في آيبيريك ساعد في إطلاق شرارة اهتمام مجمع العلماء اليابانيون بالآلة N . 

تنبأ نيكولا تيسلا بأنه "في أحد الأيام سوف يوصل الإنسان آلاته بكل مجموعات العجلات التي تدور في الكون... و مع كل القوى التي تحرك الكواكب في مداراتها وتجعلها تدور، إن هذا الدوران سيؤدي إلى دوران الآلات الخاصة بالإنسان " ونيكولا هو عالم أمريكي عبقري من أصل كرواتي تعتبر اكتشافاته ومخترعاته منافسة لمكتشفات واختراعات أديسون.ويدعم نيكولا فكرة الآلة N ويعتقد بأنها ترتبط مباشرة بمصدر الطاقة الكائن منذ الأزل، والمرتبط مع مجموعة العجلات التي يتألف منها الكون. 


اتجاه خاطئ : 

يقول تي واري "إن الهندسة الكهربائية اتجهت اتجاها خاطئاً قبل 160 عاماً" وهو بذلك يشير إلى الأعمال الأولى لمايكل فاراداي المتعلقة بالمحرك الأساسي للعالم. في عام 1831 قام فاراداي بسلسلة من التجارب قادت إلى إيجاد المولد الكهربائي الحديث، يحوي هذا المولد على جزأين الأول يدور والثاني ساكن. 

قام فاراداي بتحريك سلك بجانب قطب المغناطيس فوجد أن هذا يؤدي إلى خلق توتر كهربائي بين طرفي السلك. يستخدم هذا المبدأ المكتشف حالياً في كل المولدات الكهربائية التي نستخدمها في أيامنا هذه. وهذا هو بالذات ما عناه تي واري بعبارته "اتجاه خاطئ". 

في السنة نفسها، 1831، قام فارادي بتجربة أخرى بسيطة و مبدعة، وذلك باستخدام موصل مغناطيسي يدور حول نفسه. وكان يجب في حينها تفسير الظاهرة التي نتجت عن التجربة (أليست هي نفسها الطاقة الحرة؟) وفقا للقواعد النظرية العلمية التقليدية. 

ثبَّت فاراداي قرصاً نحاسياً إلى أعلى مغناطيس اسطواني ، ومن ثم قام بتدوير الاسطوانة والقرص مع بعضهما البعض، وهذا ما أدى إلى إيجاد توتر كهربائي . وبعد التفكير في هذه الظاهرة لسنوات عديدة استنتج فاراداي بأنه عندما نقوم بتدوير مغناطيس فإن الحقل المغناطيسي الخاص به يبقى ثابتاً ، وهكذا وجد بأن جسم المغناطيس يتحرك عبر الحقل المغناطيسي للمغناطيس نفسه ، و هذا ما يؤدي إلى تحويل الحركة لتوتر كهربائي. 

إن تجربة فاراداي قادته إلى الاستنتاج الثوري القائل بأن الحقل المغناطيسي هو ملك للفضاء نفسه وغير مرتبط بالمغناطيس ، و هذا هو السبب الوحيد الذي يؤدي إلى إثارة أو تحريض الحقل . 


نموذج أولي : 

تم التدقيق في مولد فارادي وحيد القطب ،وهي التسمية التي أطلقت على بدعته المعروفة منذ 150 عام، من قبل بضع من المخترعين الطموحين كأساس لاستثارة الطاقة الحرّة والكامنة في الفضاء. ينظر هؤلاء المخترعين إلى النموذج الأولي للمولد على أنه قادر على توليد الطاقة الحركية الخاصة به إضافة إلى مقدار آخر من الطاقة للادخار. تم الاهتمام بمحرك فاراداي الذي يعتمد مبدأ الحث الكهربائي و المكون من قطعتين، وذلك على الرغم من المشاكل التي ظهرت فيه سواء لجهة الاحتكاك الميكانيكي أو الخسارة في الطاقة الكهربائية، أما المحرك وحيد القطب الذي اخترعه فارادي فقد تم إهماله، وفقا للمؤيدين لظاهرة الطاقة الحرة. 

تتبع دي بالما خطى فاراداي، معتبراً أن الطاقة الحرة يمكن استخراجها من الرحم الرقمي للفضاء ببساطة عن طريق جيروسكوب ممغنط . يشرح دي بالما ذلك فيقول "أرى أن دوران جسم الجيرسكوب الممغنط والذي يتحرك عبر حقله المغناطيسي سيؤدي لتوليد جهد كهربائي بين المحور في الوسط والحافة الخارجية للجيرسكوب الممغنط الدوار". 

إن هذا التفكير العبقري أدى إلى إيجاد الآلة N ، وهي بشكل عام عبارة عن جيرسكوب ممغنط مكون من قطعة واحدة تدور حول نفسها. " و بدلاً من استخدام قطعتين واحدة دائرة وأخرى متحركة، وفقاً للمولدات التقليدية، فإن الآلة N لديها فقط قطعة دائرة. إن نصف الجيرسكوب هو القطب الشمالي والنصف الآخر هو القطب الجنوبي. وإذا وصلنا ما بين محور الجيرسكوب في الوسط و الحافة الخارجية له، فستتولد الكهرباء بسرعة من المغناطيس نفسه. 


فكرة تحت الاختبار: 

رغم مرور 150 عاما على تجربة فاراداي المثيرة للجدل، فإن أحدا لم يكلف نفسه عناء التجريب فيما إذا كان المولد الذي يستخدم طريقة المغناطيس الدوار سوف يحتاج لنفس المقدار من الجهد كما المولد المستحث التقليدي حتى يستطع توليد نفس المقدار من الطاقة. ولكن في عام 1978 تم تصنيع المولد "سن برست" الوحيد القطب والمذكور فيما سبق. وقد أكدت الاختبارات أن الطاقة الخارجة من المولد تتجاوز بكثير الطاقة الداخلة إليه كي يبدأ بالعمل ، و أن كفاءته أكبر بكثير من المولد التقليدي . و تختلف الآراء حول الطريقة التي تقوم فيها الآلة N بتوليد الطاقة . 

لم يحصل تي واري في العام 1977سوى على اهتمام بسيط عندما نشر نظريته التي تقول بأن الفضاء مليء بمادة ميكانيكية وأن دورانها حول نفسها هو مصدر كل الطاقة والمادة . 

يسلِّم المهندس والمكتشف الهندي في نظريته الفضاء الدوار والتي تم تطويرها في كتابه "ماوراء المادة" المنشور عام 1984 بأن هناك فجوة موجودة في مركز الإلكترون ، تستطيع هذه الفجوة عندما تدور بسرعة في الفراغ أن تنتج طاقة من الفضاء . وتعتمد نظرية توري على الفرضية القائلة بأن الإلكترون مكون بطريقة معينة ومحددة، وهو ليس فقط "شحنة صغيرة" متجانسة . 

وبحسب تي واري فإن حركة الفجوات في الاسطوانة الممغنطة الدوارة الموجودة ضمن مولد الطاقة الفضائي الخاص به تؤدي إلى تحرر طاقة حرة في خارج الفراغ الموجود بين محور الآلة و المغناطيس . وهو يقر بأن هذا لا يمكن تصديقه وفقا لمعايير القوانين الفيزيائية المعروفة . ويقول تي واري أن أحد الأسباب الرئيسية لتطويره لهذه النظرية أنه تم تدريسه كي يكون مهندساً أكثر من أن يكون فيزيائياً ، خاصة و أن فكرته تتعارض بشكل أساسي مع الفيزياء التقليدية . 

يعلق دي بالما على أفكار تي واري فيقول "إن توضيحات تي واري محتملة تماماً" " وهو يحاول أن يضع إطارا نظرياً لما يحدث بين الذرات و أن يحدد المكان الذي يتم اطلاق الطاقة منه" 


مفهوم المغناطيسية : 

يتابع دي بالما فيقول " يتمثل التقدم الذي احرزته في القول بأن الفضاء يحيط بنا تماماً كما يحيط ماء البحر بسمكة تسبح فيه ، وإن الطريقة الوحيدة كي نعلم بوجود هذا الفضاء هو عن طريق تحويره بطريقة ما، وإن أسهل طريقة لفعل ذلك هي بواسطة مغناطيس"، ويؤكد دي بالما أن نظريته حول المغناطيسية كمحوِّر للحقل المتجانس والموجود بشكل مسبق هي "أول فكرة جديدة حول الطبيعة الأساسية للمغناطيس منذ أيام الفيزيائي اورستد". 

بعد تدريسه لمدة 15 سنة كمحاضر في معهد ماساشوسيتس للتقنيات، نما لدى دي بالما بشكل متزايد الشعور بعدم الرضا حيال الاتجاه السائد في الفيزياء و الذي يفسر طريقة عمل الأشياء . إن رؤية دي بالما الحالية للكون سوف تتضارب مع العديد من العلماء التقليديين نتيجة لأفكاره المثيرة للجدل. 

على سبيل المثال ، فإن العلم الحديث يرى بأن الطاقة لها شكل محدد في الكون. وأن تحويل الطاقة من شكل إلى آخر سيؤدي إلى انبعاث الحرارة من الكون لآماد طويلة . أما دي بالما فيقول :"إن الكون الخاص بي هو عبارة عن كون لا محدود ، في هذا الكون يمكن للطاقة أن تستحضر من الفضاء نفسه . فكل الطاقة تأتي من الفضاء" ويعود دي بالما ليؤكد :"وهناك عدة عمليات يمكنها أن تطلق الطاقة ، من أسهلها إضاءة عود ثقاب أو فرك عودين ببعضهما البعض" 

افرض أنك أضأت شمعة. فإن حرارة اللهب ستتولد من إطلاق الحرارة الكامنة والمدخرة في الشمع ، وذلك وفقا لما ندرسه في الكتب. ولكن هذا غير صحيح يقول دي بالما حيث يؤكد "أن قانون مصونية الطاقة هو افتراض محض". ووفقاً لنظريته فإن حرارة ضوء الشمعة تأتي من الفضاء ، ويتم استهلاك مادة الشمعة ببطء من قبل الطاقة المتدفقة في الفضاء. 

عندما تقود سيارة فإن الحرارة المختزنة في البنزين تستخرج عن طريق الاحتراق. وهذا ما يؤدي لتحريك المكبس. هل هذا صحيح؟ لا إنه خطأ حسبما يقول دي بالما. فهو يتفهم العملية على أساس أنه يتم تحفيز خليط الهواء والبنزين بواسطة شرارة كهربائية ، ويعمل البنزين كـ "مستقبل جزيئي" فيطلق الطاقة الموجودة في الفضاء. وبعدها تطلق الطاقة الحرارية غازات الفحم أو تحرق المادة التي أدت إلى تحريضها ، وهذا ما يؤدي لخروج الغازات من العادم. 

وبطريقة مماثلة يقترب دي بالما من ظاهرة أساسية أخرى غير تقليدية. قفي أواسط السبعينات قام دي بالما بأداء تجربة "الكرة الدوارة" التي تشرح ظاهريا بأن الأجسام التي تدور سوف تسقط بشكل أسرع و تتحرك بشكل أسرع من أجسام أخرى مطابقة لها نفس السرعة الابتدائية ولكنها لا تدور.و إذا صح ذلك فإن هذه النتائج ستصدم كل الفيزيائيين المعروفين . إجراءات التجربة بسيطة: خذ كرة فولاذية لها عمود يخرج منها ثم اغزل هذه الكرة وارمها، حدد الوقت الذي احتاجته للسقوط. قارن هذا الوقت بالوقت الذي تحتاجه كرة مطابقة لا تدور للسقوط . 

يشرح دي بالما النتائج الغريبة لتجربته باعتبار أنه هناك طاقة حرّة تضاف إلى حركة الأجسام التي تدور، إن هذه التجربة وتجارب غيرها قادته إلى صياغة نظرية جوهرية جديدة حول الدوران والجاذبية والقصور الذاتي والحركة. ويعتبر عمله بشكل عام إضافة أخرى إلى عمل المبدعين الأوائل في هذا الحقل . وقد نشر دي بالما ما خلص إليه حول تجربة الكرة الدوارة في مجلة جميعة الابحاث العلمية البريطانية في العام 1976. وقد شرح دي بالما تجربته حول الكرة الدوارة للدكتور إدوارد بورسيل البروفسور في الفيزياء في جامعة هارفارد، وأحد أبرز الفيزيائيين المخبريين في ذلك الوقت. ووفقاً لدي بالما، فإنه بعد تمحيص بورسيل في التجربة لعدة دقائق قال: "هذا سوف يغير كل شيء". 


تطبيق التقنيات الجديدة: 

"إن الفيزياء التطبيقية غير ثابتة" يقول دون كيلي، رئيس جمعية الطاقة الفضائية التي تتألف من مجموعة من المهندسين والعلماء والمخترعين متخصصين في تطوير تقنية الطاقة الحرة . إذا نظرنا إلى حال الطاقة الحرة اليوم فسنراها تشمل العديد من صنوف الأدوات المذهلة ، أولها الآلة N ، ثم مولدات البلازما الروسية ، و محول النفايات الثنائي الوقود (الذي يجمع ما بين مكونات الطاقة الحرة و طرق المواد الصلبة )، محركات المغنطة الدائمة، مولدات هابرد متعددة الاسطوانات . والعديد من أنظمة الطاقة الهيدروجينية . 

ومن بين المجموعة السابقة هناك الاختراع المدهش المسمى إنريكس أتش 20 والذي اخترعه يوشيرو ناكماتسو، الملقب بـأديسون اليابان، " إن هذا المخترع النشيط ، الذي اخترع فيما سبق القرص المرن ، يدعي بأن وحدة إنريكس الغير ملوثة للبيئة تعمل على ماء الصنابير وتستطيع توليد طاقة أكثر بثلاث مرات من محرك البنزين التقليدي . إن جهاز إنريكس أن أتش 20 يمكنه فصل المكونات الأساسية الداخلة ويستطيع انتاج الهيدروجين كوقود قابل للاستعمال . 

يلاحظ كيلي بأن كل من ألمانيا و سويسرا واليابان وكوريا وهولندا لديها جمعيات أبحاث نشطة تبحث حول الطاقة الحرةة. وتقوم جمعية الطاقة الفضائية في الولايات المتحدة بتبادل المعلومات مع هذه الجمعيات. وبرغم ذلك يشعر كيلي بأن هناك معارضة لتقنية الطاقة الحرة في الولايات المتحدة من قبل الوكالات الحكومية ، والأكاديميات، و الاستثمارات الصناعية الكبرى . يحلم كيلي بأن الطاقة الحرّة ستلاقي القبول ويتم تطبيقها في النهاية من قبل الحركات الشعبية التي تعمل وفق مبدأ (يمكنك القيام بذلك بنفسك) والتي تشتغل في جميع انحاء الولايات المتحدة. تقوم حالياً جمعية الطاقة الفضائية في الولايات المتحدة بإرسال نشرة فصلية ممتعة لأعضائها (عنوان الجمعية : Space Energy Association/U.S. P.O. Box 11422, Clearwater, FL 34616; رقم الهاتف :


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 فبراير 2008)

الموضوع فعلا خطير

وجود محرك كهذا قد يغير الكثير والكثير ....

شكرا على الموضوع ومن لديه المزيد عنه اتمنى أن لا يبخل


----------



## فيزيووو (25 فبراير 2008)

شئ لا يصدق والله انا لسة ببدأ بفكر في دراسة الطاقة المتجددة
وهم شغالين في الطاقة الحرة
احنا هنقدر نلحق الناس دي يوم من الايام؟؟؟
الله كريم


----------



## asfour41 (27 فبراير 2008)

يا اخي .. لا ييوجد مايسمى بالمحرك الابدي .. وقوانين الترموديناميك نصت على عدم وجود محرك ابدي سواء من النوع الاول او النوع الثاني ..


----------



## سليمان س ر (27 فبراير 2008)

ان لم يكن ابدي فهو طويل المدى ليس المحرك هو الجوهر لهذه الفكرة انما النتيجة منه للطاقة البديلة


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (27 فبراير 2008)

موضوع غريب فعلا 
و لكن اي فكرة علمية قابلة للنقاش حتى لو كانت ضد القوانين الطبيعية المسلم بها
و لكن عندي سؤال : ما هو مصدر هذا الخبر ؟


----------



## سليمان س ر (29 فبراير 2008)

http://depalma.pair.com/index.html


----------



## عصام نورالدين (2 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا زميلنا سليمان س ر 

هذه تكملة جيدة للموضوع المطروح في مشاركتين سابقتين على الرابطين :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37595.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54049.html

عمل وجهد طيب


----------



## سليمان س ر (6 مارس 2008)

انا اعتذر اخي العزيز عصام نور الدين عن الموضوع اذا تكرر .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 مارس 2008)

إن نظرية دي بالما معروفة تطبيقياً في مجال الأسلحة : 
فالسبطانة تكون محلزنة من الداخل من أجل إعطاء القذيفة سرعة إضافية غير السرعة الناجمة عن انفجار الصاعق.


----------



## لخميسي عزام (22 يونيو 2010)

شكلاا / اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## مروان الكيميائى (30 يونيو 2010)

موضوع شيق فعلا ويستوجب النقاش وانا لا أرى مبرر لرفض المبدأبحجة مخالفتة للقوانين السائدة فهذة القوانين من وضع البشر ويمكن ان تتبدل وتتطور كل يوم فقد قيل ان الارض مسطحة واكتشف لاحقا انهها مدورة


----------



## د حسين (1 يوليو 2010)

*منطق ناقص*



مروان الكيميائى قال:


> موضوع شيق فعلا ويستوجب النقاش وانا لا أرى مبرر لرفض المبدأبحجة مخالفتة للقوانين السائدة فهذة القوانين من وضع البشر ويمكن ان تتبدل وتتطور كل يوم فقد قيل ان الارض مسطحة واكتشف لاحقا انهها مدورة


 
منطق أعوج : لقد تم الحديث عن أرض مسطحة أيام الجهل العلمي ثم تبين بالعلم أنها كروية ... صحيح ..ولكن بعد ان ثبت علميا أنها مكورة .... هل يجوز ان نقول انها ممكن ان تكون مسطحة ؟؟؟؟ اذا ادعى أحدهم بذلك ونقول يجب ان نبحث ونجرب ؟؟؟؟
وللأسف هذا ما حدث منذ عامين حيث ادعى شخص حمصي في سوريا واسمه ( كابتن طيار : نادر جنيد ) ونشر علومه في سي دي يدعي انه يملك 20 برهانا على ان الأرض مسطحة ويعارض نظرية كوبرنيكوس ..وقد أيده علماء فلك في جامعة عين شمس في مصر (وللأسف )
فما رأيك يا صديقي ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## م.عماد ك (2 يوليو 2010)

يا د.حسن هداك الله دائم معارض بدون إثبات!
وإن أثبتت وبرهنت فمن نظريات وضعها بشر وكأنه حرم على الغير نفيه أو إعتراضه!!!! 
قد أثبت نادر بعشرين برهان لا تخفى على عاقل بعلم الفضاء والفيزياء ......
بهذه البراهين العلمية العشرين التي وضعها قد أثبت نظرية بأن : الأرض ثابتة وجامدة في مكانها و لا تدور حول نفسها ولا حول الشمس .
وإن أردت نفي النظرية والعودة إلى نظرية كوبرنيكوس وغاليلو، بأن الأرض تدور حول نفسها وحول الشمس فنحتاج منك أخي الكريم إلى نفي العشرين برهاناً التي تقدم بها على أسس وحقائق ظاهرة كما أرجو منك أن لا تقحم نفسك بعلم لا تفهمه فربما يعود عليك سلبا .....ولتفترض يا أخي جدلا أنه تم إثبات قوله( ربما أكثر من 50 جامعة في الأرض تدرس نظريته) .......فما سيكون موقفك عندئذ ؟ 
*( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)*

هو كابتن طيار نادر بن خالد جنيد مواليد سوريا 
1953

الشهادات:
· عام 1972 حصل على الشهادة الثانوية العامة.
· عام 1973 تطوَّع في الكلية الجوية.
· عام 1975 تخرَّج برتبة ملازم طيار.
· عام 1976 تمَّ نقله من الجيش العربي السوري إلى مؤسسة الطيران العربية السورية كطيار مدني بمرسوم جمهوري .
· عام1984 حصل على شهادة مرحل جوي من أمريكا
· عام1986 حصل على شهادة كابتن على الطائرات الأمريكية .



نظريتــه: الأرض ثابتة والشمس تدور حول نفسها

من خلال عمله في الطيران تبين له بأن الأرض يجب أن تكون ثابتة لا تدور حول نفسها ولا حول الشمس بمدار إهليلجي فبدأ بمناقشة النظرية في كلٍ من :

· جامعة دمشق قسم الفيزياء
· جامعة البعث في حمص
· جامعة الحسن الثاني في المغرب
· الجامعة التكنولوجية ومركز اينشتاين الفلكي في بودستن ألمانيا
· مركز الأرصاد الجوية والمركز الإسلامي في لندن .
· جامعة كمبلنسة واتونوما في مدريد.
· جامعات القاهرة وعين شمس وحلوان في مصر .
· جامعة الملك سعود في الرياض .
· جامعة استوكهلم والمركز الإسلامي في السويد.

حصل على براءة اختراع محفوظة في وزارة الثقافة في الجمهورية العربية السورية

البرهان الأول:

اعتمد الفيزياء الحديثة والفيزياء النووية على قوانين كبلر بأن كل الأجسام في الكون تتحرك وأن بينها تجاذب وأن الجسم الكبير يجذب الجسم الصغير ؛ وبالتالي فإن الأرض تدور حول الشمس بفعل قوة جاذبية الشمس والقمر يدور حول الأرض بفعل قوة جاذبية الأرض، وعلى هذا الأساس فإن جاذبية الشمس أكبر من جاذبية القمر.
*** فلو أن الأرض تدور حول الشمس بفعل قوة جاذبية الشمس؛ لظهرت تأثيرات جاذبية الشمس على الأرض مثل المد والجزر؛ حيث أننا نلاحظ حدوث المد والجزر عندما يكون القمر عمودي على الأرض، ولا نلاحظ المد والجزر عندما تكون الشمس عمودية على الأرض، وبالتالي فإن جاذبية القمر على الأرض أقوى من جاذبية الشمس على الأرض.
***كذلك تبعد الشمس عن الأرض حسب أقوال العلماء وسطيا" حوالي150000,000 كيلومتر ( حيث يكون البعد 147000,000 شتاء" ويكون 154 000,000 صيفا ؛ وبالتالي يكون الفرق بالبعد مابين الصيف والشتاء 7000,000 كيلومتر. وهذه الحقيقة تناقض قول علماء الفلك ( بأن الشمس لو اقتربت من الأرض مترا" واحدا" لاحترقت الأرض )، ودليل على خطأ قوانين كبلر في تجاذب الكواكب فيما بينها وأن الأرض لا تدور حول الشمس .
*** كذلك اعتبر علماء الفلك أن مركبة الفضاء التي تدور حول الأرض في الفضاء ثابتة البعد عن الأرض بسبب أن القوة النابذة والناتجة عن دوران المركبة حول الأرض تساوي قوة جاذبية الأرض، وأن جاذبية الأرض موجودة على مركبة الفضاء ولا توجد داخل مركبة الفضاء، حيث أن رجل الفضاء والأشياء بداخل مركبة الفضاء تتحرك بحرية. ومن المعروف أن الجاذبية الأرضية لا نستطيع عزلها عن بعض الأشياء.
وهذا دليل على خطأ علماء الفلك بأن مركبة والأقمار الصناعية تستقر على مدارها بفعل تساوي القوة النابذة مع القوة الجاذبة .

البرهان الثاني:

لقد فسر علماء الفلك حركة محاور الأرض والقمر والشمس حسب نظرية كوبرنيكوس بطريقة حسابية خيالية وغريبة جدا"

وذلك حسب الشكل التالي : جعلوا الشمس ثابتة في مكانها وجعلوا مدة طول اليوم 24 ساعة , وقسموا مدة اليوم إلى قسمين :
القسم الأول: أن الأرض تدور حول نفسها 360 درجة خلال 23 ساعة و 56 دقيقة و4 ثوان .
القسم الثاني : أن الأرض تنتقل حول الشمس مسافة 2 450 000 كيلومتر خلال 3 دقائق و 56 ثانية على الطريق الإهليلجي المزعوم للأرض، ويكون معدل سرعتها حول الشمس 2 مليار و 400 مليون كيلومتر بالساعة وهو رقم خيالي جدا"
وإذا تم تقسيم المسافة الانتقالية للأرض على مدار اليوم24 ساعة فسوف يكون معدل سرعة انتقال الأرض حول الشمس 100 000 كليلو متر بالساعة ، ويبقى هذا الرقم خيالي بالنسبة للأرض .
وكذلك مع هذا الانتقال تدور الأرض حول نفسها 0.98 من الدرجة، وذلك للمحافظة على عدد أيام السنة الميلادية 365,25 يوم .
ولو لم يجعل علماء الفلك هذا الرقم الخيالي بأن الأرض تنتقل حول الشمس 2 450 000 كيلومتر خلال 3 دقائق و 56 ثانية، ومع انتقالها حول الشمس تدور الأرض أيضا" حول نفسها 0.98 من الدرجة ؛ لكان عدد أيام السنة الميلادية 366.25 يوم

**** كذلك جعلوا القمر يدور مرة واحدة حول الأرض .

ومرة واحدة حول نفسه كل 28 يوم, وينتقل القمر حول الشمس (مع الأرض ) أثناء دورانه حول الأرض خلال يوم واحد و14 ساعة و40 دقيقة , ليكتمل الشهر الهجري .

فإذا كانت الأرض تدور حول نفسها 360.98 درجة والقمر يدور12 درجة خلال 24 ساعة، فحسب قوانين الميكانيك فإن شكل وجه القمر بالنسبة للناظر إليه من الأرض سوف يتغير حسب زاوية النظر من الأرض، وهذا مخالف للواقع؛ حيث أننا نشاهد شكلا" واحدا" لوجه القمر، منذ شروقه وحتى غروبه بشكل دائم، ويظهر ذلك واضحا" خاصة ليلة منتصف الشهر الهجري. وحسب فوانين المكانيك لا يتم ذلك إلا إذا كانت الأرض ثابتة وجامدة في مكانها , والقمر يدور حول الأرض وحول نفسه بسرعة زاوية متساوية .

البرهان الثالث :
حسب معلومات وكالة ناسا الفضائية اعتبروا أن الأرض والقمر يدوران حول مركز مشترك في الأرض ( يسمى Central Bar ) باتجاه عكس عقارب الساعة بسرعة زاوية مختلفة ( والسرعة الزاوية هي عدد الدرجات المقطوعة خلال زمن محدد )، حيث تبلغ السرعة الزاوية للأرض حول مركزها 15 درجة بالساعة، بينما تبلغ السرعة الزاوية للقمر حول مركز الأرض 14.50 درجة بالساعة، فإذا كانت الأرض تدور حول نفسها فسوف تكون سرعة دورانها عند خط الاستواء حوالي 1667 كيلومتر بالساعة ( لأن محيط الأرض يساوي 40,000 كيلو متر تقطعها في دورة واحدة خلال 24 ساعة)، وتكون سرعة دوران القمر حول مركز الأرض حوالي 80,000 كيلو متر بالساعة ؛ حيث يبعد القمر عن الأرض 350 000 كيلومتر .
وحسب قوانين الملاحة الجوية فإن نقطة الوصول على سطح القمر تتحرك وتدور مع حركة ودوران القمر حول الأرض ؛ وبالتالي لن تتمكن أي مركبة فضائية من الهبوط على سطح القمر إذا اقتربت من خلفه ؛ لان أقصى سرعة لمركبة الفضاء هي 27,000 كيلومتر بالساعة ، وسوف تصطدم مركبة الفضاء بالقمر وتتحطم إذا اقتربت للهبوط عليه من أمام حركته.
وبهذا تكون الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية قد كذبت على العالم بأنها هبطت على سطح القمر، وأن الصور التي أرسلتها هي من صنع مدينة هوليود السينمائية .
أما إذا كانت الأرض ثابتة لا تدور حول نفسها ولا حول الشمس، فإن الطيران والهبوط على القمر ممكن في قوانين علم الملاحة الجوية ، وأن أمريكا قد هبطت فعلاً على سطح القمر. وهذا يدل على أن الأرض ثابتة لا تدور حول نفسها ولا حول الشمس.

البرهان الرابع :

إذا كانت الأرض تنتقل حول الشمس بسرعة 100,000 كيلومتر بالساعة , والقمر يدور حولها بسرعة80,000 كيلومتر بالساعة، ونتيجة دوران القمر حول الأرض يتغير موقع القمر والأقمار الصناعية بالنسبة للأرض ؛ وهذا يؤدي إلى أن تكون سرعة القمر 100,000 كيلومتر بالساعة عندما يكون خلف الأرض، وأن تزداد سرعة القمر إلى180,000 كيلومتر بالساعة عندما تكون الأرض بين القمر والشمس. وأن تنقص سرعته إلى 100,000 كيلومتر بالساعة عندما يكون القمر أمام الأرض . وأن تنقص سرعته إلى 20,000 كيلومتر بالساعة عندما يكون القمر بين الأرض والشمس . وأن تزداد سرعته إلى100,000 كيلومتر بالساعة عندما يعود القمر خلف الأرض .
هذه الدراسة تمَّت على أساس أن الأرض تنتقل حول الشمس بسرعة ثابتة بمعدل 100, 000 كيلومتر بالساعة .

ولكن حسب أقوال علماء الفلك فإن الأرض تنتقل حول الشمس بسرعات متغيرة، وهذا يحتاج من القمر والأقمار الصناعية أن تغير سرعة انتقالها بشكل دائم ؛ للمحافظة على موقعها بالنسبة للأرض .
ومن الثابت أن القمر والأقمار الصناعية لا تحتوي على قوة ذاتية تستطيع أن تزيد أو تنقص من سرعتها , وأن الجاذبية الأرضية لا تستطيع السيطرة على جميع الأقمار عند تغيير سرعة انتقال الأرض وهذا يثبت بأن الأرض لا تدور حول الشمس.

البرهان الخامس :

حسب نظرية كوبرنيكوس إذا كانت الأرض تدور حول نفسها وحول الشمس، فإن الغلاف الجوي يعتبر قطعة من الأرض، وبالتالي فإن الغلاف الجوي والأرض يدوران مع بعضهما حول مركز الأرض وحول الشمس فإذا كانت هناك طائرتان :

· الأولى طائرة عادية ضمن الغلاف الجوي .
· والثانية مركبة فضاء خارج الغلاف الجوي.
والاثنتان تطيران من لوس أنجلوس إلى دمشق وبنفس سرعة واتجاه دوران الأرض على ذلك الارتفاع الذي تطير عليه كل واحدة ( إذا كانتالأرض تدور ) وبعد 12 ساعة : فإن الطائرة التي ضمن الغلاف الجوي تكون قد وصلت إلى دمشق , والطائرة الثانية التي خارج الغلاف الجوي تبقى فوق لوس أنجلوس . أو إذا كان هناك طائرتان ثابتتان فوق لوس
أنجلوس : الأولى هليوكوبتر ضمن الغلاف الجوي ، والثانية مركبة فضاء خارج الغلاف الجوي القمر الصناعي التلفزيوني فلكي تبقى الطائرتان فوق لوس أنجلوس، يجب على طائرة الهليوكوبتر أن تكون سرعتها صفر، وسرعة مركبة الفضاء مساوية لسرعة دوران الأرض على ذلك الارتفاع ( إذا كانت الأرض تدور)، كما يحدث مع القمر الصناعي التلفزيوني، مثل قمر نايل سات وعرب سات، وهذا البرهان يؤكد أن الأرض ومعها الغلاف الجوي مفصولان عن الفضاء مصداقا" لقوله تعالى : أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ كَانَتَا رَتْقًا فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَا وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ المَاءِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ أَفَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ (الأنبياء30)

ووفقا" لهذه الحقيقة فإن أقصى سرعة لمركبة الفضاء، التي تخرج من الغلاف الجوي 27,000 كيلومتر بالساعة، مضافا" إليها سرعة انتقال الأرض حول الشمس لحظة خروجها من الغلاف الجوي حسب قول علماء الفلك .
فإذا كانت سرعة انتقال الأرض حول الشمس على المدار الإهليلجي بأدنى سرعة لحظة خروج المركبة من الغلاف الجوي , وازدادت سرعة انتقال الأرض حول الشمس، فسوف تجد مركبة الفضاء صعوبة كبيرة عند العودة إلى الأرض ؛ كمثل الشخص الذي يتحرك ضمن القطار المتحرك فيعتبر قطعة من القطار، فإذا خرج من القطار فلا يستطيع العودة إليه إلا بسرعة أكبر من سرعة تحرك القطار.
مع العلم أن مركبات الفضاء تخرج وتعود إلى الأرض عبر الغلاف الجوي بسهولة ودون أية صعوبة ، بدليل أن الرحلة إلى القمر استغرقت ستة أيام.وهذا يؤكد عدم دوران الأرض حول الشمس

البرهان السادس :

أن القمر كروي الشكل وبعد دراسة الحركة الميكانيكية للقمر تبين لي بأن للقمر ثلاث دورات، وليس دورتان كما وصفه علماء الفلك، وأشعة الشمس تغطي نصف القمر بشكل دائم باستثناء وقت الخسوف .
*** فالدورة الأولى للقمر تكون حول نفسه، وسرعة دورانه الزاوية حول نفسه تساوي سرعة دورانه الزاوية حول الأرض . ولهذا السبب فإننا نرى وجه القمر الأمامي بشكل دائم، ولا نرى وجه القمر الخلفي حسب قوانين الميكانيك .
*** والدورة الثانية للقمر تكون حول الأرض، حيث يدور القمر حول الأرض كل 24 ساعة 348 درجة، أو يقطع 348 خط طول ؛ أي أن دورة القمر تنقص حول الأرض 12 درجة أو 12 خط طول كل 24 ساعة .
*** وأما الدورة الثالثة للقمر فهي دورة منازل القمر، أو الدورة الظاهرية للقمر، وهي التي نرى منها مقدار الإضاءة على وجه القمر، وهذا تفسير لقوله تعالى في سورة يس وَالقَمَرَ قَدَّرْنَاهُ مَنَازِلَ حَتَّى عَادَ كَالعُرْجُونِ القَدِيمِ) ( يس 39)
فتتم هذه الدورة كل 29 يوم و 14 ساعة و40 دقيقة ؛ أي تساوي 29.6 يوم , وهي تساوي شهر هجري .
وتظهر منازل القمر نتيجة انعكاس أشعة الشمس على وجه القمر الأمامي؛ حيث تبدأ الدورة الظاهرية للقمر بعد غروب الشمس وظهور الهلال باتجاه الأعلى , ويكون وجه القمر الأمامي مظلما" ووجهه الخلفي مضاء" في بداية الشهر الهجري .
وبما أن الشمس تدور 360 درجة والقمر يدور 348 درجة حول الأرض خلال 24 ساعة ؛ فسوف يؤدي ذلك إلى تراجع القمر عن موقع غروب الشمس مقدار12.15 درجة في اليوم، كما يحدث مع المتسابقين ضمن مضمار الجري .
وتزداد الإضاءة على وجه القمر الأمامي وتتناقص عن وجهه الخلفي، ويصبح وجه القمر الأمامي بدرا" ووجهه الخلفي مظلما" عندما يصبح فرق الزاوية بين الشمس والقمر 180 درجة.

ثم تتناقص الإضاءة عن وجه القمر الأمامي وتزداد على الوجه الخلفي ليختفي الهلال بعد مرور29 يوم و14 ساعة و40 دقيقة .

**** ولو أن الشمس ثابتة و القمر يدور حول الأرض ,

فحسب قوانين المرايا وانعكاس الضوء يجب أن تظهر جميع منازل القمر من الهلال إلى البدر ثم المحاق يوميا" ، بسبب انعكاس أشعة الشمس على القمر وليس مرة واحدة في الشهر، ولا يتمّ ذلك إلاّ أن تكون الأرض ثابتة في مكانها. والشمس والقمر يدوران حول الأرض مع عقارب الساعة بفرق سرعة زاوية نصف درجة بالساعة .

وفي الواقع فإننا نلاحظ أن موقع القمر يبتعد عن أي موقع على الأرض مقدار 14.5 خط طول بالساعة أو 14.5 درجة بالساعة ؛ بدليل أنه ليلة البدر إذا بدأ ظهور القمر الساعة السادسة مساء" من جهة الشرق , فبعد مرور12 ساعة يبدأ غيابه في جهة الغرب، ويكون قد قطع 180 درجة أو 180 خط طول بالنسبة للأرض.

البرهان السابع :
عند خط الاستواء تتساوى ساعات الليل والنهار وعلى مدار السنة . وبناءً على ذلك وجدت نقطة تقاطع خط الاستواء مع خط طول غرينتش نقطة قياسية مثالية للدراسة ؛ بسبب أن جميع المدن التي تقع على خط الاستواء ، بما فيها النقطة القياسية , يتساوى فيها وقت شروق الشمس إلى غروب الشمس , مع وقت غروب الشمس إلى شروق الشمس , وتساوي 12 ساعة ,فإذا غربت الشمس عند النقطة القياسية الساعة السادسة مساءً بالتوقيت العالمي ، فإنها ستشرق الساعة السادسة صباحاً بالتوقيت العالمي، وسيبقى وقت شروق وغروب الشمس ثابتاً على مدار العام .

ففي ليلة منتصف الشهر الهجري سيظهر القمر بدرا" عند النقطة القياسية الساعة السادسة مساء بالتوقيت العالمي من جهة الشرق، وسوف يتحرك القمر باتجاه الغرب، وعند الساعة السادسة صباحا بالتوقيت العالمي وبعد مرور 12 ساعة سوف يختفي القمر من جهة الغرب .ولو أن الأرض تدور حول نفسها بسرعة زاوية 15 درجة بالساعة، والقمر يدور حول الأرض بسرعة 14.5 درجة بالساعة، فيكون فرق السرعة الزاوية بين الأرض والقمر 0.5 درجة بالساعة ؛ وبالتالي سيكون فرق الزاوية بين القمر والأرض 6 درجات فقط خلال 12 ساعة، وليس 180 درجة كما في الواقع . وهذا دليل على أن الأرض لا تدور حول نفسها ولا تدور حول الشمس.

البرهان الثامن :

يوجد في كل ثانية أربعة مواقع رئيسية للشمس بالنسبة للأرض أثناء دورانها حول الأرض وهي :
شروق الشمس و غروب الشمس و شمس منتصف النهار (آذان الظهر ) و شمس منتصف الليل. تم تحميل أوقات شمس منتصف النهار على أوراق ميليمترية حسب وقت غرينتش بين مدار السرطان ومدار الجدي. وتبين خلال سنة ميلادية أن حركة الشمس بين مدار السرطان ومدار الجدي بالنسبة لوقت زوال الشمس :

قد رسمت رقم 8 بالانكليزية، وأن مدة اليوم تزداد وتنقص بمقدار 14.5 دقيقة خلال سنة ميلادية عن معدل طوله اليومي والبالغ 24 ساعة. فلو أن الأرض تنتقل حول الشمس بشكل إهليلجي لحدوث الفصول الأربعة فحسب القوانين الميكانيكية يجب أن ترسم الشمس على الأرض خلال سنة ميلادية شكل إهليلجي بين مدار السرطان ومدار الجدي . وليس رقم 8 بالانكليزية حيث أن هذه الصورة مأخوذة من نظام السولر.

البرهان التاسع :

إن الأقمار الصناعية التلفزيونية الثابتة بالنسبة للأرض مثل قمر عرب سات ونايل سات ثابتة البعد عن الأرض، ضمن مسارات تتساوى عندها الجاذبية الأرضية والقوة النابذة حسب الفكرة السائدة . ولو تحرك القمر الصناعي من مكانه بمقدار متر واحد ؛ فإن الجاذبية الأرضية غير قادرة على إعادته إلى مكانه، فكيف إذا كانت الأرض تتحرك حول الشمس بسرعة100 ألف كيلومتر بالساعة ؛ فإن القمر والأقمار الصناعية سوف تترك الجاذبية الأرضية .

البرهان العاشر :

يوجد في السيارات التي تنقل النفط والماء حواجز في خزاناتها تعمل كمخمدات لحركة المياه العنيفة أثناء تغير سرعة السيارة، وذلك للمحافظة على مركز توازنها. لو أن الأرض تنتقل حول الشمس بمدار إهليلجي بفعل جاذبية الشمس حسب قوانين كبلر، فستكون سرعة انتقالها متغيرة بين تسارع وتباطؤ، وستتأثر مياه المحيطات بين فعل ورد فعل، وسوف تحدث أمواج وحركة مياه عنيفة لمياه المحيطات ، وستكون أعنف من (تسونامي)، مع العلم أن المحيطات لا تحتوي على مخمدات لتخفيف حركة اهتزاز الماء .

البرهان الحادي عشر :

ومن الحقائق العلمية أن الطائرات جسم صلب ,عندما تكون على الأرض تعتبر قطعة من الأرض، وعند طيرانها في الغلاف الجوي تقوم بإزاحة الهواء من أمامها أثناء حركتها إلى الأمام . ولو تحركت الأرض مثل الطائرة في الغلاف الجوي ؛ لأزاحت الهواء من أمامها وتجاوزت الغلاف الجوي في ثلاث ثوان ونصف ، أو لو أن الأرض تدور حول نفسها بسرعة 1667 كيلومتر بالساعة ؛ لكانت سرعة الهواء السطحية مساوية لسرعة دوران الأرض حول نفسها 1667 كيلومتر بالساعة، ولكن عكس اتجاه دوران الأرض . وفي الواقع، في أغلب الأحيان تكون سرعة الهواء السطحية بين الساكنة و30 كيلو متر بالساعة . وهذا دليل أن الأرض لا تدور حول نفسها ولا تنتقل حول الشمس بمدار إهليلجي.

البرهان الثاني عشر :

إن الغلاف الجوي المحيط بالأرض جسم غازي ومن خصائصه أنه متغير الشكل و قابل للضغط, ولا نستطيع الإمساك به إلا إذا تم حصره. ولو كان الغلاف الجوي ينتقل مع الأرض، لكانت سماكة الغلاف الجوي أمام حركة الأرض حول الشمس على المدار الإهليلجي أقل من سماكته خلف الأرض، وفي الواقع فإن سماكة الغلاف الجوي متساوية ومتجانسة.
وهذا دليل أن الأرض لا تدور حول نفسها ولا تنتقل حول الشمس بمدار إهليلجي .

البرهان الثالث عشر:

عندما تتجاوز الطائرة سرعة 1200 كيلومتر بالساعة , فإن الطائرة تكون قد اخترقت جدار الصوت وسمِع ِصوت انفجار قوي

فلو كانت الأرض تنتقل حول الشمس بسرعة 100 000 كيلومتر بالساعة، لسمعت أصوات قوية عند اختراق الأرض لجدار الصوت، ولو أن الأرض تدور حول نفسها. فهذا يعني أن مطار الوصول سوف يتغير من مكانه.


----------



## م.عماد ك (2 يوليو 2010)

لو أن الجاذبية الأرضية قادرة على إمساك وتثبيت الغلاف الجوي أثناء دورانها حول نفسها أو دورانها حول الشمس لمنعت حدوث الرياح خاصة رياح الأعاصير من الدرجة الخامسة التي تصل سرعتها إلى 250 كيلومتر بالساعة .
حيث تحدث الكوارث ونشاهد تكسر الأشجار وتطاير الماء والتراب والرمال والسيارات من شدة سرعة الرياح ، ولا يمكننا ولا يمكن للجاذبية الأرضية إمساك وتثبيت الرياح إلا إذا تم حصر وإغلاق الغلاف الغازي .
حيث أن الغلاف الجوي هو عبارة عن مجموعة غازات ذات وزن خفيف تحيط بالكرة الأرضية , وليست جسما" صلبا" مثبتا" على الأرض ، ويتألف الغلاف الجوي من عدة غازات : النتروجين بنسبة 78% والأكسجين بنسبة21%
وثاني أكسيد الكربون وبخار ماء وغاز الأوزون 1% ، وتتحرك هذه الغازات بقوى صغيرة , وهي ليست متصلة مع الأرض ميكانيكياً. وهذا دليل أن الأرض لا تدور حول نفسها ولا تنتقل حول الشمس بمدار إهليلجي .

البرهان الخامس عشر :

إن الأجرام السماوية أو النيازك أو المذنبات أو الشهب المتحركة والتي نرها في الفضاء ليلا , هي نتيجة انعكاس ضوء الشمس عليها. وإن الذنب الذي خلفها هو نتيجة تتابع الضوء بالعين , أو ذرات الغبار التي تعكس ضوء الشمس . وإذا دخلت الغلاف الجوي للأرض فإن حرارتها سوف ترتفع وتحترق نتيجة الاحتكاك بالهواء . فإذا كانت الأرض تنتقل حول الشمس بسرعة 100 ألف كيلو متر بالساعة ؛ لارتفعت درجة حرارة الأرض وتبخر الماء واحترقت الأرض , كما يحدث مع الأجرام السماوية عند دخولها الغلاف الجوي . وهذا دليل أن الأرض لا تدور حول نفسها ولا تنتقل حول الشمس بمدار إهليلجي .

البرهان السادس عشر:

ولو أن الأرض تنتقل حول الشمس بسرعة 100 000 كيلومتر بالساعة ؛ لتم مشاهدة مذنب للأرض من قبل رجال الفضاء الذين طاروا خارج الغلاف الجوي، ولصورت الأقمار الصناعية التي طارت لمسافات بعيدة حركة انتقال الأرض حول الشمس. حيث تم سؤال وكالة ناسا الفضائية عن ذلك وكان جوابهم بالنفي . وهذا دليل أن الأرض لا تدور حول نفسها ولا تنتقل حول الشمس بمدار إهليلجي .

البرهان السابع عشر:

لو أن الأرض تدور حول نفسها بسرعة 1667 كم/ساعة عند خط الاستواء، وكان وزنك80 كيلوغرام فسوف يزداد وزنك تدريجيا كلما اتجهت إلى احد القطبين ؛ بسبب تناقص سرعة دوران الأرض حول نفسها وتناقص القوة النابذة الناتجة عن دوران الأرض، وسوف يصبح وزنك أكثر من 160 كيلوغرام فوق القطبين، وفي الواقع إن وزنك يتغير بين القطب وخط الاستواء بمقدار غرامات فقط . وهذا دليل أن الأرض لا تدور حول نفسها ولا تنتقل حول الشمس بمدار إهليلجي .

البرهان الثامن عشر :

من خلال علم الأرصاد الجوية والطيران في الأجواء العالية، فقد تبين أنه كلما ارتفعنا عن الأرض فإن الضغط الجوي وكثافة الهواء تتناقص بالارتفاع، بينما تزداد سرعة الرياح ويصبح اتجاهها غربا". وتكون سرعة الهواء بين80 و250 كيلومتر بالساعة حسب خريطة الرياح الصادرة عن دائرة الأرصاد الجوية . ولهذا السبب تزيد مدة الطيران باتجاه الغرب وتنقص مدة الطيران باتجاه الشرق. وعلى سبيل المثال فإن مدة الطيران من دمشق إلى لوس أنجلوس، تزيد عن مدة الطيران من لوس أنجلوس إلى دمشق . وذلك بسبب الرياح العليا ذات المنشأ الغربي، وليس بسبب دوران الأرض حول نفسها . ولو أن الأرض تدور حول نفسها بسرعة 1667 كيلومتر بالساعة عكس عقارب الساعة ؛ لكانت مدة الطيران من دمشق إلى لوس انجلوس أقل من لوس انجلوس إلى دمشق بسبب تعاكس الحركتين .

ولو أن الأرض تدور حول نفسها، لكانت سرعة الرياح السطحية والقريبة من الأرض أكثر من الرياح العليا ؛ بسبب الاحتكاك مع الأرض الدائرة حول نفسها، مثل الدولاب الدائر، فان سرعة الهواء المحيطة به تتناقص كلما ابتعدنا عن محيط الدولاب. وتتابع كثافة الهواء تناقصها ويبقى 10% من كثافة الهواء من ارتفاع 53 ألف قدم وحتى 164 ألف قدم .
إلا أن مدة الطيران من دمشق إلى لوس أنجلوس تزيد بدل أن تنقص، ولو أن الأرض تدور حول نفسها عكس عقارب الساعة لكانت مدة الطيران من دمشق إلى لوس انجلوس أقل من لوس انجلوس إلى دمشق بسبب تعاكس الحركتين. وهذا يفسر بأن الأرض لا تدور حول نفسها وإنما يوجد مدارات بعد الغلاف الجوي تدور عكس عقارب الساعة والتي تشكل احتكاكا" مع الهواء تجعله يدور عكس عقارب الساعة . هذا يفسر أيضا" سبب نشوء الرياح العليا القوية والغربية المنشأ والتي تسمى : Jet Stream .

البرهان التاسع عشر :

إذا كانت الأرض تدور حول نفسها باتجاه عكس عقارب الساعة، فيجب أن تكون السرعة الزاوية واتجاه دوران الأقمار التلفزيونية، مثل قمر عرب سات مثل دوران الأرض حول نفسها عكس عقار الساعة . وفي الواقع يتم إطلاق الصاروخ الحامل للقمر الصناعي ويوضع في المدار المخصص له، باتجاه عقارب الساعة بسرعة تقريبه مساوية لسرعة المدار الذي يدور عكس عقارب الساعة، ومن ثم يحرر القمر الصناعي من الصاروخ وتعمل محركات صغيرة لتجعل محصلة سرعة دوران الفلك ودوران القمر صفرا"، وبذلك يكون القمر الصناعي كأنه مربوط مع الأرض .وهذا يثبت بان الأرض ثابتة لا تدور حول نفسها ولا حول الشمس .

البرهان العشرون :

كذلك عندما قررت روسيا إنهاء مهمة محطة الفضاء الروسية مير وإسقاطها في المحيط الهادي فإن المرحلين الجويين الروس العاملين في مركز الفضاء الروسي، لم يدخلوا في حساباتهم دوران الأرض حول نفسها وحول الشمس ولو أنهم أدخلوا في حساباتهم دوران الأرض حول نفسها وحول الشمس فان نظريتي بان الأرض ثابتة وجامدة لا تدور حول نفسها ولا حول الشمس خاطئة، وإذا لم يدخل المرحلين الجويين الروس في حساباتهم دوران الأرض حول نفسها وحول الشمس عند إسقاط محطة مير في المحيط الهادي فان نظريتي بان الأرض لا تدور حول نفسها ولا حول الشمس صحيحة وأن الأرض جامدة وثابتة في مكانها لا تدور، وهذا يثبت خطأ نظرية دوران الأرض كما تخيل كوبرنيكوس وغاليليو، فعند ترحيل الطائرات من قبل المرحل الجوي والكابتن الطيار يتم إعداد خطة الطيران وحساب كمية الوقود اللازمة لإتمام الرحلة حسب المسافة الفعلية وسرعة الطائرة وحسب اتجاه وسرعة الرياح فقط .


----------



## م.عماد ك (2 يوليو 2010)

أما الآيات القرآنية التي استدلَّ بها الكابتن *جنيد* على صحة ما جاء، فهي: 
الآية الأولى: (لا الشَّمْسُ يَنْبَغِي لَهَا أَنْ تُدْرِكَ القَمَرَ وَلا اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ) (يس 39).
الآية الثانية: (وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ اللَّيْلَ والنَّهَارَ والشَّمْسَ والقَمَرَ كُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يُسْبَحُونَ) (الأنبياء33).
الآية الثالثة: (اللَّهُ الَّذِي رَفَعَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِغَيرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا ثُمَّ اسْتَوى عَلَى العَرْشِ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَّجْرِي لأِجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى يُّدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ يُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّكُمْ تُوقِنُونَ) (الرعد 2). 
الآية الثالثة: (أَلَمْ تَرَّ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَيُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ ِبمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ) (لقمان 29). 
الآية الثالثة: (يُوْلِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَيُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لأَجَلٍ مُّسَمّى ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَهُ الملْكُ وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ مَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْ قِطْمِيرٍ) (فاطر13). 
الآية الرابعة: (خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ يُكَوِّرُ اللَّيْلَ عَلَى النَّهَارِ وَيُكَوِّرُ النَّهَارَ عَلَى اللَّيْلِ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ والقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لأَجَلٍ مُّسَمَّى أَلاَ هُوَ العَزِيزُ الغَفَّارُ) (الزمر 5).
وحسب قواعد اللغة العربية، فإنَّ كلمة (كل) في قوله تعالى: (وكل في فلك يسبحون) تعود على الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر فقط, وليس على الأرض.
الآية الخامسة: لا بل ذكر الله عزَّ وجلَّ في القرآن الكريم أنَّ في الأرض رواسيَ لمنع تحرُّك الأرض، وهي المغنطيسية الأرضية، وليست الجبال، فقال الله عزَّ وجلَّ: (وَأَلْقَى فِي الأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَنْ تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ وَأَنْهَارًا وَسُبُلاً لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ) (النحل 15). 
الآية السادسة: (وَجَعَلْنَا فِي الأَرْضِ رَوَاسِي أَنْ تَمِيدَ بِهِمْ وجَعَلْنَا فِيها فِجَاجاً سُبُلا لَعَلَّهُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ) (الأنبياء 31).. 
الآية السابعة: (خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا وَأَلْقَى فِي الأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَنْ تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ وَبَثَّ فِيهَا منْ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ وَأَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَنْبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ زَوْجٍ كَرِيمٍ) ( لقمان 60). 
الآية الثامنة: (وَيَوْمَ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ فَفَزِعَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلاَّ مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ وَكُلٌّ أَتَوْهُ دَاخِرِينَ* وَتَرَى الجِبَالَ تَحْسَبُهَا جَامِدَةً وَّهِيَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ السَّحَابِ صُنْعَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِنَّهُ خَبِيرٌ ِبمَا تَفْعَلُونَ) (النمل 87- 88 ). 
الآية التاسعة: لقد فسَّر معظم علماء المسلمين في الآية (وَتَرَى الجِبَالَ تَحْسَبُهَا جَامِدَةً وَّهِيَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ السَّحَابِ) بشكل خاطئ؛ بأنَّ الأرض تدور حول نفسها، حيث إنهم لم ينتبهوا إلى الآية التي قبلها، والتي تشير إلى أنَّ حركة مرور الجبال ستحدث يوم القيامة وليس الآن. *لإيجاد وقت أذان الفجر.*
ويقول الكابتن *جنيد*، إنَّ الفكرة ظهرت نتيجة بحثه لإيجاد وقت آذان الفجر لبدء الصيام أثناء الطيران فوق البحر. 
لكن، ماذا سينفي اكتشاف عدم دوران الأرض حول نفسها؟ يقول *نادر جنيد*: «لا شيء، إنَّ نقد نظرية كوبر نيكوس بعدم دوران الأرض، لإظهار خطأ علماء الفلك في حساب مواقيت صلاة الفجر, حيث تتمُّ صلاة الفجر قبل دخول الفجر بين نصف ساعة والساعتين في العالم.. نسأل الله القبول». 
وماذا سيقدِّم للبشرية من جديد؟ أجاب جنيد: «لا شيء جديداً، ولكن أقول بصراحة، إنَّ فضل نظرية كوبر نيكوس الخاطئة وقوانين كبلر على البشرية كبير جداً، لأنَّ معظم العلوم الحديثة اعتمدت على دوران الأرض حول نفسها وحول الشمس، ولكن في الواقع، إنَّ الأرض ثابتة وجامدة في مكانها لا تدور حول نفسها ولا حول الشمس».
وعن سرِّ اختيار الرقم 19 للبراهين قال جنيد: «أبداً، فعندما بدأت البحث في إيجاد البراهين كانت ثمانية، وبعد كلِّ مناقشة في الجامعات كانت البراهين تزداد وتنقص، فكنتُ ألغي البراهين التي تأخذ الاحتمالين، لأنها تكون صحيحة بنسبة 50 % وخاطئة بنسبة 50 %، والآن بعد أن أنتجت أربعة أفلام وطبعت كتاباً تحت عنوان «علوم الطيران في القرآن» فقد وجدت البرهان رقم 20، وهو: إذا كان المرحلون الجويون الروس الذين قرَّروا تدمير محطة مير الفضائية في المحيط الهادي قد ادخلوا في حساباتهم دوران الأرض حول نفسها وحول الشمس، فإنَّ نظريتي خاطئة والأرض تدور، وإذا لم يدخلوها في حساباتهم، فإنَّ نظريتي صحيحة، والأرض ثابتة في مكانها لا تدور حول نفسها ولا حول الشمس».
لكن لماذا لم يتم تبنِّي الفكرة حتى الآن؟ قال جنيد: «بسبب عدم معرفة علماء الفلك بعلم الملاحة الجوية، وحتى أكون أكثر إقناعاً، خاصة مع رجال الدين، فقد وجدت 11 آية قرآنية، تثبت أنَّ الأرض ثابتة».


----------



## م.عماد ك (3 يوليو 2010)

يبدو أن المتاعب هي ما تنتظر كل من يخالف النظريات الوضعية من قبل البشر أمثالنا وكأنها خط أحمر !!!!وهذا ماحصل مع الكابتن فيما حاول وضع الإثباتات والبراهين ....
إنطلاقته كانت سريعة للإثبات ما أدركه للعالم أجمع ولم يدرك أولئك( الشواذ )المعترضة على كل ماخفي عن إدراكهم المحدود بما تعلموه سواء كان صحيحا أو خطأ سينعتوه بأشد الألفاظ بسبب نظريته 
المتعلقة بحركة الأرض دورانها أم ثباتها، فبعد أن شفع كبر السن لغاليليو من عقوبة الإعدام المشروطة بالتنازل عن أفكاره ورؤيته بهذا الخصوص، كان المصير محتوماً لمعاصره (كوبرنيكوس) بسبب انشقاقه عن الآراء العلمية التي جاءت في الكتاب المقدس، ليحرق مع كتبه عقاباً على تأكيده بأن الأرض تدور وهو ما كان يخالف الفكر الكنسي السائد حينها.

واليوم ينعت الكابتن الطيار نادر جنيد بالجنون لتقديمه أكثر من عشرون برهاناً علمياً يؤكدوا على حد قوله إن الارض ثابتة لا تدور، فكانت النتيجة فصله من العمل والضغط عليه من قبل بعض الجهات العلمية للعدول عن أفكاره. 

ويعتبر جنيد بأن كل برهان بمفرده من البراهين التي أطقها كفيل لدعم نظريته بطريقة علمية ومنطقية، وكان من أبرز تلك البراهين هو البرهان الذي يقوم على افتراض أنه في حال كانت جاذبية الشمس أقوى من جاذبية القمر، لسوف تظهر تأثيرات جاذبية الشمس على الأرض، مثل المد والجزر، حيث إننا نلاحظ حدوث  المد والجزر عندما يكون القمر عمودياً على الأرض, كما يقوم برهان أخر على ظاهرة دوران القمر، حيث يفترض علماء الفلك أن للقمر ثلاث دورات، والدورة الأولى تكون حول نفسه، والدورة الثانية تكون حول الأرض، والدورة الثالثة هي الدورة الظاهرية، أو "منازل القمر"، ولو أنَّ الشمس ثابتة والقمر يدور حول الأرض، فحسب قوانين المرايا وانعكاس الضوء، يجب أن تظهر جميع منازل القمر من الهلال إلى البدر ثم المحاق يومياً، وليس مرة واحدة في الشهر. 

ولم يجد جنيد ما يقف أمام متابعته عن إيجاد المزيد من البراهين العلمية واثبات صحتها في الوقت الذي عجزت العديد من اللجان العلمية حسب قوله عن دحض براهينه أو الرد عليها، حيث حمل جنيد آرائه نحو جامعة دمشق في قسم الفيزياء، وجامعة البعث في حمص، وجامعة الحسن الثاني في المغرب، والجامعة التكنولوجية ومركز اينشتاين الفلكي في بودستن ألمانيا، ومركز الأرصاد الجوية والمركز الإسلامي في لندن، وجامعة كمبلنسة واتونوما في مدريد، وجامعات القاهرة وعين شمس وحلوان في مصر، وجامعة الملك سعود في الرياض، إضافة إلى جامعة استوكهلم والمركز الإسلامي في السويد. 

ودائماً ما يخلص النقاش أينما طاف جنيد على أن آرائه منطقية وتنسم مع قوانين العقل إلا أن إثباتها يحتاج للبحث والتعمق، واعدين بأن الرد على ما أتى به سيتم اقراره في وقت لاحق فيما النية لاتبدو كذلك بحسب جنيد.
وكانت لآيات القرآن الكريم شواهد ودلائل لصحة براهين جنيد، موضحاً "لايوجد آية قرآنية محكمة تؤكد دوران الأرض"، حيث كان المنطلق الذي دعم به جنيد فرضيته هو حساب زوايا الفجر وإثبات بداية الشهر الهجري من خلال الملاحة الجوية ومعرفة مواعيد الصيام في البلاد غير الاسلامية.


----------



## م.عماد ك (3 يوليو 2010)

ولمن أراد المزيد فهذا هو موقع الكابتن
http://www.naderjneid.com/


----------



## د حسين (3 يوليو 2010)

*هههه جميل جدا*



م.عماد ك قال:


> يا د.حسن هداك الله دائم معارض بدون إثبات!
> وإن أثبتت وبرهنت فمن نظريات وضعها بشر وكأنه حرم على الغير نفيه أو إعتراضه!!!!
> قد أثبت نادر بعشرين برهان لا تخفى على عاقل بعلم الفضاء والفيزياء ......
> بهذه البراهين العلمية العشرين التي وضعها قد أثبت نظرية بأن : الأرض ثابتة وجامدة في مكانها و لا تدور حول نفسها ولا حول الشمس .
> وإن أردت نفي النظرية والعودة إلى نظرية كوبرنيكوس وغاليلو، بأن الأرض تدور حول نفسها وحول الشمس فنحتاج منك أخي الكريم إلى نفي العشرين برهاناً التي تقدم بها على أسس وحقائق ظاهرة كما أرجو منك أن لا تقحم نفسك بعلم لا تفهمه فربما يعود عليك سلبا .


تحية طيبة للسيد عماد
لقد أوردت مثالا هدفه عدم الرجوع الى الوراء...
ولكني فهمت منه كم أنت مثقف !!!

يبدو اننا بحاجة لنقل هذا الموضوع الى الاختصاص المناسب حيث لاعلاقة للموضوع بالطاقات المتجددة.​وبحاجة أكثر الحاحا لتعريف المسلمات المنطقية ( وخاصة للمهندسين ... ماشاء اللله ! ! ! )
وهل تريد فعلا أم انك تمزح أن أثبت لك أن الأرض كروية وتدور حول نفسها وحول الشمس ...
اذا كان ذلك حقا أرى أن تفتح هذا الموضوع في القسم المختص بذلك وهناك سأثبت لك خطأ العشرين برهانا التي اتانا بها كابتن طيار نادر جنيد حرفا حرفا وعليك حينها بالصمود .... وشكرا


----------



## م.عماد ك (4 يوليو 2010)

سيد حسين حياك الله
ربما شكل الأرض الهندسي مربع أو مستطيل إن لم يكن مثلثا أو معينا !!!!
هل تستطيع إثبات كرويتها ؟ فإن كان ذاك عليك إثبات حركتها ....؟!

الحمد لله قد تكون ثقافتي قليلة (هذا ما أعطانيه ربي ) وقد تعينني على رضاء الله بلا كبر لأن الله عز وجل ليس بكبير فقط.... إنما أكبر
و لا يسعني إلا الدعاء لك
هداك الله .....ولترينا كعادة النفي لديك .....ما بجعبتك من علم ,عسى أن أكون أحد تلامذتك .....لأنك ماشاء الله كما أرى أوتيت من كل علم نصيبا
حفظك الله ورعاك


----------



## ساموك (8 يوليو 2010)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> إن نظرية دي بالما معروفة تطبيقياً في مجال الأسلحة :
> فالسبطانة تكون محلزنة من الداخل من أجل إعطاء القذيفة سرعة إضافية غير السرعة الناجمة عن انفجار الصاعق.



حلزنة السبطانة مهمتها إعطاء المقذوف حركة دورانية حول محوره تحقق استقرار المقذوف على مساره بسبب ممانعة عزم العطالة الدوراني لتغيير محور الدوران ولا علاقة لها بإكساب السرعة (سوى بزيادة الضغط في حجرة الإنفجار بسبب مقاومة الحلزنة لانفلات المقذوف المحشور) ولا علاقة لها بدي بالما.


----------



## ساموك (8 يوليو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> منطق أعوج : لقد تم الحديث عن أرض مسطحة أيام الجهل العلمي ثم تبين بالعلم أنها كروية ... صحيح ..ولكن بعد ان ثبت علميا أنها مكورة .... هل يجوز ان نقول انها ممكن ان تكون مسطحة ؟؟؟؟ اذا ادعى أحدهم بذلك ونقول يجب ان نبحث ونجرب ؟؟؟؟
> وللأسف هذا ما حدث منذ عامين حيث ادعى شخص حمصي في سوريا واسمه ( كابتن طيار : نادر جنيد ) ونشر علومه في سي دي يدعي انه يملك 20 برهانا على ان الأرض مسطحة ويعارض نظرية كوبرنيكوس ..وقد أيده علماء فلك في جامعة عين شمس في مصر (وللأسف )
> فما رأيك يا صديقي ؟؟؟؟​



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما علاقة هذا بذاك؟؟؟؟؟ أتقصد أننا إذا أعدنا تجربة فاراداي أو بينينا الـ ن-ماشين تصبح الأرض منبسطة؟


----------



## eng man eng (31 أغسطس 2010)

كنت قد سمعت أن مثل هذه الألة تستخدمها ناسا في الأطباق الطائرة و التي تستخدم لإرهاب الشعب الأمريكي من وجود كائنات فضائية ويالها من مهزلة تفعلها حكومة أمريكا بشعبها !!
فلا عجب أن نجد هذا التعنت ضد الجهاز فالحكومة الأمريكية كانت ولا زالت المعقل الأكبر للعلوم الألمانية النازية التي كانت في عهد هتلر فهل ستتوقف عن حجر فكرة كفكرة n ؟ لا أظن


----------



## عمار عربي جبر (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شباب الا من الممكن الاستفادة من الحركة الازلية فالكل قد راى دواليب تتحرك من غير توقف بفعل الوزن المستمر لمركز الثقل وهذا اتصور افضل من قول حركة من الفراغ


----------



## عمار عربي جبر (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شباب الا من الممكن الاستفادة من الحركة الازلية فالكل قد راى دواليب تتحرك من غير توقف بفعل الوزن المستمر لمركز الثقل وهذا اتصور افضل من قول حركة من الفراغ , على الغم واللة اني قمت باجراء تجربة وهي


----------



## ban2009ban (13 سبتمبر 2010)

غريبة تلك القصص التي تروى هنا في منتدى يعتبر علمي
ونظرية الموامرة والتهديد بالقتل لهولاء العلماء ماتدخل العقل 
حيث امريكا تدعم ابحاث الطاقة المتجددة بالمليارات 
والعالم الذي لايجد دعم في دولة اكيد سيجدها في دول اخرى
دائما يناسبنا نحن العرب قصص الموامرات والتهديد والوعيد


----------

